

Learn how to use SpriteBuilder, the new Cocos2d game dev tool - Ben-G
https://www.makegameswith.us/tutorials/getting-started-with-spritebuilder/

======
berzzz
Hmm, pretty neat - will have to save this little tool for Game Jams.

~~~
_random_
Wouldn't use for a serious project then?

